# THOUGHT ID SHOW A 2ND PICTURE



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

Getting there twitter @lawton_hopwood


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Your legs look small in that picture


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

This is funny.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Think i am gonna change my member of the month vote !!


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

16posts & 3 threads all with your pic in them......this is a wind up....surely:confused1:


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Every time I look at Lawtons pictures I get a semi on!

Dunno if it's him or test.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

do a full portfolio for us :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like you are playing hangman in that pic


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lmao you guys.. you crack me up! :lol: :lol:

Lawton.. sorry but I'm a one man woman.. and he's never posed like that in his life matey. I'm sure there will be a body building forum that will love your pics and your twitter too.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hawton Lopwood? sounds like a bent knob lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JaneN40 said:


> lmao you guys.. you crack me up! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lawton.. sorry but I'm a one man woman.. and he's never posed like that in his life matey. I'm sure there will be a body building forum that will love your pics and your twitter too.


BB.com will love him


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what the actual fck ??

lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Queer cnut


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the photos... I'm okay with..... bit weird but fine

but......

what variety of C*nt uses twitter?


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Found a piture of you Lawton in a fashion parade.

:tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> BB.com will love him


or www.gayfitnesssingles.com

:whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I've got a boner!

No ****


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> the photos... I'm okay with..... bit weird but fine
> 
> but......
> 
> what variety of C*nt uses twitter?


Well da!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/welcome-lounge/92540d1345819830-thought-id-show-2nd-picture-lawton-hopwood-3.jpg

More to the point could you imagine what a complete Cnut you'd have to be to open a YouTube channel about yourself, couldn't imagine any one here would be such a wan£er


----------



## Lawton hopwood (Aug 24, 2012)

nice one for the support good job ive got a sense of humor lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lawton hopwood said:


> nice one for the support good job ive got a sense of humor lol


It certainly helps around here


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Awwwwww poor Lawton, and things were going so well lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

He sounds like he is a character from monkey island lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You look a bit of a lanky fu*ker..

How tall are you ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> You look a bit of a lanky fu*ker..
> 
> How tall are you ?


Ha ha i seen that you had posted and i thought it would be telling everyone to stop slagging him off and give him a chance, but no you join in and call him a lanky fcker ha ha!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lawton hopwood said:


> nice one for the support good job ive got a sense of humor lol


any time brother


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Milky said:


> You look a bit of a lanky fu*ker..
> 
> How tall are you ?


I reckon milkys been on the sauce?

Never seen post like that before.

:thumb:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone takes and gives a bit of stick on forums but i think this is going a bit too far now.Its like primary school bullys or maybe the forum is just going like some of the rest in the uk.The fella hasnt comitted a crime hes a fellow bodybuilder.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Everyone takes and gives a bit of stick on forums but i think this is going a bit too far now.Its like primary school bullys or maybe the forum is just going like some of the rest in the uk.The fella hasnt comitted a crime hes a fellow bodybuilder.


He has his own Youtube channel, that makes him fair game TBH.


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Everyone takes and gives a bit of stick on forums but i think this is going a bit too far now.Its like primary school bullys or maybe the forum is just going like some of the rest in the uk.The fella hasnt comitted a crime hes a fellow bodybuilder.


Trev we aint knocking him,we think he looks great,upper body anyway.

And especially for a natural.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> He has his own Youtube channel, that makes him fair game TBH.


Lol true.If you beg for attention then be prepared for it,whether positive or negative.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Went from 10 stone 5 to 16 odd......natty? No more juice for me, now if you would kindly post your diet! lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> He has his own Youtube channel, that makes him fair game TBH.


Im glad i have kept away from youtube always,,,lol


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

ewen said:


>


Just had a [email protected]!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> He has his own Youtube channel, that makes him fair game TBH.


lol the old Milky has returned :thumb: , have you forgotten you're not allowed to have fun anymore


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

your my new hero, fcuk phil heath


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ewen said:


>


What a ****!

And he's about as natty as my last test shot


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I think he looks rather ravishing and i can feel the sexual tension between ewen and him, and im major 'jel' as the cool people say.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I think he looks rather ravishing and i can feel the sexual tension between ewen and him, and im 'MAJOR JEL' as the cool people say.


Don't they sell that on Canal Street?!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This thread is disgraceful.

OP looks better than 90% of the people taking the p1ss. Basically you are acting like a bunch of girls do when a prettier girl walks into the bar.

OP is putting himself out there, trying to do a bit of PR and get his name known, appears to be working as well, he has got two sponsors.

Not sure what is happening to this forum when "Queer Cnut" is considered an acceptable response to someone putting a picture up.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gridlock said:


> This thread is disgraceful.
> 
> OP looks better than 90% of the people taking the p1ss. Basically you are acting like a bunch of girls do when a prettier girl walks into the bar.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%

There's no thought gone into this 'banter' from the majority.

Just ridiculous loserish comments from guys that I can guess would slag other guys off in the pub if they were wearing a t shirt that showed bigger arms than them.

Sad.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> This thread is disgraceful.
> 
> OP looks better than 90% of the people taking the p1ss. Basically you are acting like a bunch of girls do when a prettier girl walks into the bar.
> 
> ...


Its probly not even him, he's posted 2 pictures.

Yeah the guy in the picture looks decent fair enough but

1. Its likley to be a 10stone pencil neck fairy boy dreaming his life away

2. He has sh1t legs


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uk_mb said:


> Its probly not even him, he's posted 2 pictures.
> 
> Yeah the guy in the picture looks decent fair enough but
> 
> ...


Compared to who. You?

If we start down that road then you have sh!tter legs than me so then that gives me the right to slag you off?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Uk_mb said:


> Its probly not even him, he's posted 2 pictures.
> 
> Yeah the guy in the picture looks decent fair enough but
> 
> ...


I think he is genuine.

On his twitter he has banter with the CEO of Vyomax who has clearly met him since they sponsor him.

More pictures of him on there also.


__
http://instagr.am/p/O34Q_8oTay/


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh boy

Op welcome To UKM :beer:

Ps I have sh!t legs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gridlock:3426046 said:


> I think he is genuine.
> 
> On his twitter he has banter with the CEO of Vyomax who has clearly met him since they sponsor him.
> 
> ...


Look at the queer cnut

Takin a sly pic of the op


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just googled the boy, defo a tank of a boy.

A big mofo for a natty guy, I take it you have been training since a young age mr lopwood?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Gridlock said:


> This thread is disgraceful.
> 
> OP looks better than 90% of the people taking the p1ss. Basically you are acting like a bunch of girls do when a prettier girl walks into the bar.
> 
> ...


Yeah totally agree with that,,its a joke insulting a guy thats only posted a pic and came on here for support.I honestly didnt think so many on here would rip a guy a part so much and dont even know him, unreal.

Posted in the welcome lounge to,,,yeah right maybe change that to the insult room


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> I think he is genuine.
> 
> On his twitter he has banter with the CEO of Vyomax who has clearly met him since they sponsor him.
> 
> ...


no wonder hes pushing there products in the supplementation section


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm seems the forum is divided on lopwood or what ever his name is

for me i see it like this

1: he looks pretty big

2: he came on a forum and bigged himself up in a vain way

Sort of asking for stick ! If he walked in a pub and went look at me everybody i am massive 1st time he see anyone then they would all take the ****. I think the stick is more for the attitude that the look !


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

retro-mental said:


> Hmm seems the forum is divided on lopwood or what ever his name is
> 
> for me i see it like this
> 
> ...


I happen to agree, but there us a big difference between sone lighthearted banter and outright insults.

Ewen posting a love heart smiley face is funny, straight up calling someone a queer cnut is not.

In this thread you can see people who recieve a lot of support in their own journals trying to bully a new guy because he is better than them and he knows it.

I reported two posts from this thread that were way over the line and they have gone. I still think a lot of it is too harsh but I can see the OP has set himself up for it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont think its childish...........................and anyway Ewen started it 

I think he looks great and would love to look half as good as him, well his upper half anyways :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow. Am surprised at all those previous comments. The guys in good nick! Is this not partly a bodybuilding forum?? Wtf?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

most people say hi once

lawton has said hi an started another 2 look at me threads

deserves a bit of a slagging off lol.....no offence anyway and it certainly looks like tom has a crush lol

and anyway - the big cnut is 16 stone and 6 foot 5 - he doesnt need you skinny wee fukers defending him lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Confidence more than vain i would say.

If i was to insult every vain person i have met in the bodybuilding world over the years you probably talking a good 70%.It comes with it in general and some are worse than others tho come on honestly most of us have a certain amount of it in us.A good 70% of the avatars is guys standing with tops off so is that not being vain also...so i must be to,,lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> most people say hi once
> 
> lawton has said hi an started another 2 look at me threads
> 
> deserves a bit of a slagging off lol.....no offence anyway and it certainly looks like tom has a crush lol


How come you said what i ment in a better way !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> How come you said what i ment in a better way !!!


cause i'm a bro with a big hairy willy lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

look, far as i see it, if you use twitter, audition for big brother, and shamelessly, vainly self promote..... you're ripe for some light jesting, and if someone can't take it they wouldnt post that up

to be fair the lad has took it well!

OP, you look great brah wow.

there, ego boosted! everyone's a winner

there's a difference between bullying and ribbing


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> most people say hi once
> 
> lawton has said hi an started another 2 look at me threads
> 
> ...


I only have a crush on myself. I'm awesome.

People can post what they like as long as its not offensive. Seeing some of the ABSOLUTE DRIVEL that got posted on Kay's journal by some of the desperadoes on this very thread I don't think anyone can throw stones


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I only have a crush on myself. I'm awesome.
> 
> People can post what they like as long as its not offensive. Seeing some of the ABSOLUTE DRIVEL that got posted on Kay's journal by some of the desperadoes on this very thread I don't think anyone can throw stones


i actually shagged her if it helps lol lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

He was on the Vyomax stand at body power and was a barrell of laughs to be fair.

If he's natural then so am I


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No one is more awesome than me, and I'm so convinced of it I don't even need to start a thread, put up a pic, or slag anyone else off to prove it.... I am so great in fact that nothing touches my greatness, except perhaps my humility and lack of need to talk about it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I still stand on he looks a lanky tw*t and l refuse to retract it unless he is under 6 ft.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lawton....

Genuine question have l.not seen you in Alz gym in Oldham in the past ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> i actually shagged her if it helps lol lol


Pics or noshaggedher


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lawton hopwood said:


> nice one for the support good job ive got a sense of humor lol


didn't realise you were after support.. just saw the pics.. normally they're posted in someone's album and support questions are posted.. Might be worth starting a thread in the relevant section with your questions / queries. I've had great support here.

That sense of humour will be appreciated too. :thumbup1:


----------

